# مركز ابحاث الطاق



## bloweyes (4 أغسطس 2006)

*مركز ابحاث الطاقة_طلب*

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم الافادة الجادة والعاجلة وجزاكم الله كل الخير
حيث اننى اقدم على مشروع للتخرج بعنوان: مركز ابحاث الطاقة 
فارجو المساعدة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 أغسطس 2006)

أختي الكريمة ما نوع الإفادة والمساعدة أرجوا أن توضحي المزيد ؟

نحن في الخدمة انشاء الله

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bloweyes (5 أغسطس 2006)

انا طالبة فى كلية الهندسة قسم عمارة
والان مقبلة على مستوى خامس اى مشروع تخرج..
وتم اختيار عنوان المشروع "مركز ابحاث الطاقة"
اى يحتوى على مختبرات للبحث فى كافة مجالات الطاقة والتشجيع على استخدام الطاقة المتجددة من خلال هذه الابحاث 
لذلك اذا استطعت مساعدتي فى معلومات تخص هذا الموضوع او مشاريع مشابهة لذلك فانا اكون شاكرة لك جزيل الشكر وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 أغسطس 2006)

سنحاول مساعدتك يا أختي

أولا يمكنك مراجعة مواضيع القسم فهي متنوعة وكثيرة

أما موضوع مركز أبحاث الطاقة

فهل المطلوب ما هي المواد المطلوبة لتنفيذ مختير لدراسات الطاقة

في الحقيقة إن أردت الفائدة يجب أن تكوني مباشرة في الطلب وواضحة

تحياتي


----------



## daylight (11 أكتوبر 2006)

bloweyes قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو منكم الافادة الجادة والعاجلة وجزاكم الله كل الخير
> حيث اننى اقدم على مشروع للتخرج بعنوان: مركز ابحاث الطاقة
> فارجو المساعدة


 
في الأردن هناك حوالي 3-4 مراكز
1-هو الاهم والاقدم:
المركز الوطني لبحوث الطاقه NERC وهو تابع للجمعيه العلميه الملكيه
2-مركز الطاقه في جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا في مدينة الرمثا
3-مركز الطاقه للأبحاث التطبيقيه في مجال الطاقه وهو تابع للجامعه الاردنيه وقد أقام مؤتمر اقليمي في هذا المجال الشهر الماضي بعنوان GCreader


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------

